# برنامج لعمل مخططات خرسانية من موديل إيتاب او استاد RCDC.V8i. 04.02.01.03



## محمد ابو مريم (19 نوفمبر 2014)

بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، أما بعد،

برنامج لعمل مخططات خرسانية من موديل إيتاب او استاد RCDC.V8i. 04.02.01.03 

http://www.s-cube.in/RCDCPage.aspx

























*طريقة عمل البرنامج :*
تم التجربة علي Etabs_v9.7.4
1- يتم حل المنشأ بالإيتاب -analysis in ETABS-
2- يتم إستخراج ملف من الايتاب كالتالي
from File==> export ==> ETABS Tables to Access
3- سيخرج ملف بامتداد *.mdb
4- نعمل ادخل -import- لبرنامج RCDC

وفي حالة استخدام الإستاد -staadpro- يتم إدخال ملف *.std


معلومة مهمة:
1- البرنامج يٌدخل الملفات المحلولة -analyzed model- يعني يجب عمل run قبل إستخراج ملف ال *.mdb
2- البرنامج بيصمم بالكود الهندي -طيب اة الفائدة اللي هتعود علي عند استخدامه-
-يٌمكنك تغير ابعاد القواعد داخل البرنامج طبقاً لتصميم وحسب الكود الخاص بك
-أما باقي المنشأ من كمرات واعمدة وحوائط وبلاطات يجب ان يكون قطاعها في ملف الإيتاب المستخرج هي القطاعات التصميمية النهائية

فالبرنامج هيفيدك في عمل جميع المخططات من :
-قواعد وقطاعاتها
-جدول الأعمدة والحوائط
--قطاعات طولية بجميع الكمر وقطاعاتها
-تفريد حديد البلاطة

يتم حفظ جميع المخططات ك dxf ب scale

في احسن من كدة - ما ستقوم بة هو تعديل الحديد في ال dxf طبقاً لتصميمك والكود اللي بتستخدمة وشروطة في ال shopdrawing


*download*

```
STAAD.RCDC.V8i. 04.02.01.03 +Patch
http://www.gulfup.com/?CXigV4

Brochure
http://www.s-cube.in/pdfs/RCDC_Brochure.pdf

Sample Reports
http://www.s-cube.in/pdfs/RCDC_Sample_Reports.zip

Sample Drawing
http://www.s-cube.in/pdfs/RCDC_Sample_Drawings.zip
```

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 نوفمبر 2014)

الفيديو الثاني


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (19 نوفمبر 2014)

برنامج جميل ، تسلم الأيادي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*الله يجزيك الخير ...اخي الكريم
*


----------



## kjelban (19 نوفمبر 2014)

فكرة البرنامج جميله و جزاك الله خيرا على تعريفنا بالبرنامج بس ياريت لو كان ما يعمله حسب الكود الامريكي .............بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*برنامج اكثر من رهيب...انا احييك من كل قلبي, اخي الكريم ابو مريم على مشاركتنا هذا البرنامج.
انا لم اعلق, حتى قمت بتجربة البرنامج.
الادارة رجاءً, اقترح التثبيت لاهمية البرنامج من حيث اهميته للمصممين, حيث ينجز الرسوم التصميمية والتنفيذية.
تقبلوا تحياتي
*


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (20 نوفمبر 2014)

هل بالإمكان من الزملاء اللي حملوا البرنامج إعادة رفع الكراك (باتش ) منفصلا 
البرنامج لا يعمل إلا بالكود الهندي فقط ويستقبل نماذج من الإيتاب أو الستاد برو 
البرنامج ضخم ورائع وأضم صوتي لصوت المهندس مثنى في تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 نوفمبر 2014)

أبوطلعت العفيري قال:


> هل بالإمكان من الزملاء اللي حملوا البرنامج إ*عادة رفع الكراك (باتش ) منفصلا *



*patch file only*
مرفق


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (22 نوفمبر 2014)

قمت بتنزيل البرنامج مرتين والضغط لايريد ان ينفك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 نوفمبر 2014)

احمد الحسمدى قال:


> قمت بتنزيل البرنامج مرتين والضغط لايريد ان ينفك



استخدم WinRAR	5.11
http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (22 نوفمبر 2014)

تسلم بش مهندس ، جزاك الله الجنه


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (23 نوفمبر 2014)

تم تجربة البرنامج لدي قبل فترة من احدى المواقع وتم نصبها وعمل بصورة جيدة ولكن تظهر المشكلة بعد فترة شهر او اكثر حيث يبدا البرنامج بايقاف بعض النتائج حيث في البداية يتوقف عن حل او تصميم واعطاء الرسومات للجسور ويعطيك ايعازات لها علاقة بال vissual basic language وتم اعادة النصب للبرنامج ولكن دون فائدة وعند اعادة الفرمتة تم نصب البرنامج مجددا ولكن اصبح لا يعمل ابدا ويعطى ايعازات لها علاقة بال vissual basic language علما انه تم طرح اصدار جديد للبرنامج v2 يتضمن الكود الاوروبي ايضا ولكن Trial فقط وقد تم تجربة ما ذكرته على لابتوب اخر ونفس الشيء تكرر وسعر البرنامج تقريبا 1300 دولار


----------



## abdo727 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدايت الوندي (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## agraban (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.طاهر (29 نوفمبر 2014)

اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## kimy (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ارجو توضيح كيفية تطبيق الكراك


----------



## kimy (1 ديسمبر 2014)

[ارجو توضيح كيفية تطبيق الكراك
الكراك غير فعال
ارجو الافادة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 ديسمبر 2014)

kimy قال:


> ارجو توضيح كيفية تطبيق الكراك



الخطوات في ملف LAVteam.nfo يتم فتحة باي برنامج يفتح ملفات الtxt زي noetpad أو Notepad++ 
1- تثبيت البرنامج srcdc04020103en.exe
2- فتح ملف try it now!.exe في مجلد ال patch ويتم فتحة بالوقوف علية right click وثم اختيار run as administrator وثم اختيار مكان تنزيل البرنامج وكلك علي try it now


----------



## kimy (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*شكرا لك*

شكرا
بعد تطبيق الكراك كما تم شرحه
ما زال يطلب الرخصة


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك بك 
برنامج مميز جدا
و حبذا المزيد من الامثلة


----------



## rambaldi5 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*الله يجزيك*


----------



## مهندس عامر (29 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لجهودكم القييمة للمهندسين واطلب من حضراتكم اعادة رفع البرنامج حيث الرابط المرفوع لاتعمل لدي وشكرا لكم


----------



## jameel alkaisi (30 ديسمبر 2014)

فين البرنامج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (30 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس عامر قال:


> شكرا لجهودكم القييمة للمهندسين واطلب من حضراتكم اعادة رفع البرنامج حيث الرابط المرفوع لاتعمل لدي وشكرا لكم





jameel alkaisi قال:


> فين البرنامج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




http://www.gulfup.com/?CXigV4


----------



## مهندس عامر (30 ديسمبر 2014)

في خلل بموقع الرفع وماتقدر ان اتحمل منه....عندكم نفس المشكلة؟


----------



## hammar51 (1 يناير 2015)

ياسلام عليك..... جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 يناير 2015)

مهندس عامر قال:


> في خلل بموقع الرفع وماتقدر ان اتحمل منه....عندكم نفس المشكلة؟


 [MENTION=32767]مهندس عامر[/MENTION]
قم بأخذ رابط التحميل بright click كما بالصورة وتنزيلة بأي برنامج تحميل Free Download Manager - مع ملاحظة ان امتداد الملف *.rar - ويُفضل استخدام اخر نسخة من winrar لفك الملف


----------



## مهندس عامر (1 يناير 2015)

استاز محمد ابو مريم...انا حملت البرنامج و ماتقبل ان تزل البرنامج وانا محتاجها ضروري جدا وياريت لو تكرمت ان ترفعه على موقع4shared او لاي موقع تحميل عدا الخليج وشكرا


----------



## BOXA (2 يناير 2015)

*الله يجزاك الخير*:15:


----------



## مهندس عامر (2 يناير 2015)

تم تنزيل البرنامج من موقع اخر وتنزيل الكراك بنجاح والحمد لله تم العمل على ايتابس2013 من نموذج مصمم والنتائج باهرة في الدقة والتصميم والرسومات الانشائية ويرجع الفضل للاخ محمد ابو مريم على تنزيل البرنامج...وهذه صور من البرنامج...


----------



## dman (11 يناير 2015)

الإخوة الأفاضل نرجو أن تتبرعوا لنا بوضع البرنامج علي رابط آخر، خصوصا أن موقع الخليج هذه الأيام لم يعد بمقدور الكثيرين التنزيل منه. عظم الله أجركم و سدد خطاكم. وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ فِي عَوْنِ الْعَبْدِ مَادَامَ الْعَبْدُ فِي عَوْنِ أَخِيهِ .


----------



## احمدص (11 يناير 2015)

برجاء اعادة الرفع لاننا لا يمكن التحميل من جلف


----------



## مهندس عامر (11 يناير 2015)

اليكم ماطلبتم ولاتنسوا الدعاء
http://files.lavteam.org/leech?cat=...D&file=Bentley.STAAD.RCDC.V8i.04.02.01.03.rar


----------



## dman (12 يناير 2015)

المهندس عامر شكرًا جزيلا علي ما قد قدمتم و تقدمون، الرابط لا يعمل، نتمنى عليك تصحيحه، جزاك الله خيرًا.
ولما رأيت القوم شدوا رحالهم *** إلى بحرك الطامي أتيت بجرتي


----------



## jameel alkaisi (13 يناير 2015)

مش عارف اشتغل عليه واربطه بالايتابس
هل من مساعده


----------



## مهندس عامر (13 يناير 2015)

قمت برفعها على هذا الموقع جربها...
https://www.mediafire.com/?i7e25972ucbuup4


----------



## dman (13 يناير 2015)

تسلم الأيادي، اللهم ابني له قصرًا في الجنة و ارحم والديه و سدد خطاه.


----------



## omarjamal (16 يناير 2015)

we want the crack for this pro


----------



## freecomb (29 يناير 2015)

thaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abu_nazar (14 فبراير 2015)

البرنامج بعد فتره ﻻيعمل ارجو التوضيح


----------



## saalaam (23 فبراير 2015)

شكرا كثيرا على البرنامج الرائع.........ولكن لم نتمكن من تفعيل الكراك نرجو توضيح عملية التفعيل


----------



## zoom_zoom (26 فبراير 2015)

فى مشكله فى البرنامج بعد ماحملته بتطلعلى رساله ان فى مشكله فى الارشيف ومش بيرضى يتفك الضغط بتاعه .... أرجو التوضيح ولو فى امكانيه برجاء ارسال لينك اخر للتحميل على ايميلى الخاص 
[email protected]


----------



## abu_nazar (28 فبراير 2015)

اعتقد الموضوع اصبح شيه مغلق لعدم التوضيح ﻻن البرنامج ﻻيعمل وﻻمجيب


----------



## jak88 (3 مارس 2015)

Thanks


----------



## بةمو (10 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بةمو (10 مارس 2015)

ياريت لو البرنامج يتفعل تعبت من كثر والتنوع في المحاولات


----------



## omar78 (13 مارس 2015)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (13 مارس 2015)

سلمت يداك وشكر الله لك.


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (15 مارس 2015)

يبدو أنه لا يعمل مع Etabs2015 فهل أحد من الأخوة جربه مع البرنامج المذكور


----------



## جمل احممد (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## BLACKHOOK (22 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جميل


----------



## ALIENG2000 (2 أبريل 2015)

كيف يمكن تصدير النتائج ك dxf


----------



## anass81 (21 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع

جزاك الله خيرا م.محمد أبو مريم


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (23 فبراير 2016)

البرنامج ما يرضي يتكرك عندي 
هل هناك كراك جديد ؟


----------



## نظير البياتي (1 مارس 2016)

يرجى اعادة رفع البرنامج مع الكراك على 4shared لاني نزلت البرنامج من الموقع حتى الترايل 30 يوم مشتغل


----------



## جعفر محمد المهندس (19 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ارجو تفريج همي و تزويدي برابط فعال لتحميل برنامج rcd جزاكمك الله خيرا و فرج كربكم


----------



## جمال محسن جمال (19 يونيو 2016)

رجاء رفع البرنامج


----------



## جعفر محمد المهندس (13 يوليو 2016)

الرابط لايعمل ارجو المساعدة لتحميل البرنامج


----------



## عزت منصور (4 نوفمبر 2018)

ظ…ط´ظƒظˆط±


----------



## Terminator 2013 (8 نوفمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم
برجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج


----------



## الهانتر (8 نوفمبر 2018)

ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط§ط¨ط· ظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ…ظ„ - ظٹط±ط¬ظٹ طھط*ط¯ظٹط« ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط§ط¨ط· ط¹ظ„ظٹ ظ…ظٹط¯ظٹط§ ظپط§ظٹط±


----------



## kimy (12 نوفمبر 2018)

الرابط لايعمل


----------

